# Burrowing Questions



## richrood (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I've had Pedro (or Zoe if it's a girl) for about two and a half weeks now and hes awesome. I think, based on the progress pics I've seen on here that he's about 3-4 months old.

He's been eating and hanging out with me, but the only thing I'm curious about is that he tends to burrow really early every day. My lights are timed to turn on at 8 AM and turn off at 8 PM. I've noticed that he burrows at around 12-1 PM daily and doesn't come out till the next morning. This has been causing some feeding difficulties. 

A few questions regarding this


When I work day shifts, I do not see him at all and he misses a meal. After all I've read about disturbing them from their burrows, if he's missed 3 days of eating, would it be more beneficial for me to get him out to eat, or let him be? I don't want to impede his growth, and I would like to at least feed him every other day. I have yet to bug him when hes burrowed, and we've got a good thing going.. no hisses or bites, we cool like that.

When he burrows that early, is it still necessary to keep the uvb and heat lamp on for 12 hours? I feel like it's a waste of light. I've changed the timer from 12 hours on to about 9-10.
As of now, hes in a 20 gallon long reptile enclosure, hes got a repti sun 10.0, and a heat lamp that goes from 95-105 degress F. The cool side is around 75-85. I mist the terrarium 3X a day, getting it to 60-75 humidity. 

He's eating ground turkey, chicken gizzards, and crickets. He's turned down all fruits and veggies I have offered. I was very surprised when he refused pinky mice!!!!!

Thanks in advance,
Rich


----------



## richrood (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh ok I thought mine was the only tegu that burrows that early!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm so glad you posted, oh my gosh. I've been so bugged by the fact that mine wakes up early (don't know when really ... just that it's before 8:30) ... but then burrows around 2 each day. I'm like really?! LOL. And I'm like you, I don't want to dig her up. My son works 3rd shift, so sometimes he does or he wouldn't see her... I'm wondering if I need to absolutely stop him from that. She does huff and puff a lot. Anyway I'm busy in the morning in as far as trying to play with her and feeding. I always wondered what in the world would I do if I didn't work at home. I'd NEVER see her. I don't know how you stand it. I'm sorry for that. If the lights are on until 8pm, I dont get why the "going to bed" half way in the day.


----------



## richrood (Oct 8, 2014)

I made the effort of waking up at 830 today, and there he was chilling.. He got to eat and hang out, so I guess my tegu is going to make me a morning person lol.. And it does suck with them burrowing so early.. But then again I've only had her for 3 weeks, and I'm hoping for him to pop out when he gets more used to me! We just have to be patient.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Oct 8, 2014)

Sigh, yeah. I finally started giving in and getting into a routine where I walk away from my work and let her out with me for a while. Its just so hard. I'm supposed to be working ya know? I mean I can stretch my time out, I'm my own boss, but it's so hard to relax and be with her knowing a stack of work is like 10 foot away and that later the day will be full of distractions when I try to do it. Did I mention I'm NOT a morning person on top of it? omg. Good luck to us both lol


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2014)

hahaha I know what you guys mean about not being a morning person but feeling obligated to get up and care for/feed/hang out with my tegu!


----------

